# Classwork



## Gatsby (15 Mar 2012)

I'm not exactly sure of the details it contained, but all relevant links in the  thread (in the main Basic Training section) titled JOINING INSTRUCTIONS, are broken.

I was searching for information about the actual classroom portion of BMQ. For someone who has a bad short term memory and really horrible test anxiety - this part is the most worrisome. I found this quote:



> _"You learn rank structure, fire drill procedures, military holidays, WHMIS, all sorts of crazy stuff. And yes, you will write tests on these lessons, so pay attention when your instructor says "you may see this again..." _



Aside from the things mentioned, can anyone else add what might be the "all sorts of crazy stuff"?

And this quote:



> _Week 7 is known as "Kill Week". You have a whole bunch of exams, and this is normally when people mess up._



Is this the only time you have exams? Or are there more at the end? Is it all in one day, a couple a day, one subject a day? 

Any and all information or opinions on the schoolwork, classwork, bookwork, testing at BMQ would be appreciated.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (15 Mar 2012)

I gotta admit, it has been a while and I am sure Basic Training has changed since 1982 but I do remember that most of what was taught was common sence stuff. (or as a certain DI said, "CDF")
Even new 'stuff' like WHMIS, fire drills etc are ALL based on common sence actions.
As for test anxiety, not in Basic but in College, I used to be up all night the day before a test and throw up in the morning but I made it through. I jokingly referred to this (when I finally saw a Dr) as my 'morning sickness'!
Keep in mind, you are not the only one who will feel as though they have been thrown into a different world.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Mar 2012)

There is this thing called_ Google_.  I went to it and typed in CFLRS Joining Instructions.   

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp

If you aren't proficient at 'pointy-clicky' stuff, go over to the right hand side, and click on _Candidate Information Booklet_.


----------



## Gatsby (15 Mar 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> There is this thing called_ Google_.  I went to it and typed in CFLRS Joining Instructions.
> 
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp
> 
> If you aren't proficient at 'pointy-clicky' stuff, go over to the right hand side, and click on _Candidate Information Booklet_.



My intention was only to alert the mods to the fact that, in the 2-3 post thread, none had operating links. I know it's a big forum, with lots of topics, but since it was stickied, and looks to have significance for people seeking information - I thought it also significant to let someone know (if they didn't already). 

Thank you Pat for your reply, I appreciate it.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2012)

Thanks.   You pointed it out.  We will find if there are new links and fix them.

The CF websites are notorious for changing their links so often they can't even keep up with the changes.


----------



## Gatsby (15 Mar 2012)

I can imagine it must be a full time job.  :nod:


----------



## PJGary (16 Mar 2012)

Gatsby said:
			
		

> I can imagine it must be a full time job.  :nod:



"Hi you have reached the office of __. Bloggins, LFWA E-Link detachment OIC of improvement, maintenance, and change..."


----------



## Robert0288 (16 Mar 2012)

The office were web pages and good ideas go to die.


----------

